# Equipment questions.



## shotinthedarkphotos (Jun 16, 2016)

Hey guys and gals. Currently I am shooting with a Nikon D7100 and typically my 50mm. My photography business is fairly new (within the last 3 months). I want to make sure that I have what I need when I need it. I primarily shoot portrait photography, pets being my main focus followed by families, kids, that sort of thing. No weddings or events really. I try and use only natural light but I would like to have a set up available to use off camera lighting. So, my question, because all of my Googling has just managed to confuse me more than anything, what purchases would you recommend and in what order? I have a reflector that I occasionally use. I am borrowing a Nikon Speedlight but would like to purchase my own. When I say off camera flash I am talking flash, on a stand w/an umbrella. I'm just not sure where to start. 

Also, as if I am not already confused enough. I am using a DX format camera, I have had my eye on an 85mm lens but word is, they don't perform as well on a DX format. I am considering upgrading in the next 6-8 months to an FX format so theres that. Would my money be better spent on say, a 24-70mm?  Or should I focus on my lighting set up? I am so confused.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 16, 2016)

The strobist blog is an excellent place to start for off-camera speedlight information.  As far what speedlight, I would start with a SB910, good quality convertible 43" umbrella, light-stand and trigger set.  I don't know where you saw that 85mm lenses don't perform well on DX bodies, that's rubbish.  They perform as well on DX bodies as on any other body.  That said, because of the crop factor, you will need a greater working distance with a crop-body.  The lenses you buy/use really depend on your shooting style.  I use an 85mm for probably 80% of my work and 95%+ of my portraiture.  The 24-70 is an excellent general-purpose lens, but other than large group shots, I almost never use mine for portrait work.

That aside (and I know you haven't asked about this, but I'm hoping that it will be helpful regardless), to be frank, these are all 'before I have a business' questions, NOT 'after I hang my shingle out' questions.  Don't misunderstand, I'm not against anyone trying to make a buck with their camera, but in my experience, I would bet that quiet literally 90% or more of the photography "businesses" that have started up in the last five years are nothing more than hobbyists thinking they can make an easy dollar.  Not saying that's the case with you, but your questions indicate a lack of critical experience IMO, and yes, I know we all started out from the same place.  None of us were born with a camera in our hand, but I firmly believe that one should know an f-stop from a door stop before one starts a business.

There's a lot more to a business than a decent camera.  In fact the camera and the lens are the least important part of the business.  You knowledge of business is critical.  Things like insurance, agreements, releases and contracts.  Copyright ownership, what you can and cannot do with the images you create, what the client(s) can and cannot do with the images they create.  To put it bluntly:  If you're spending more than half your time in business with a camera in your hand, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Designer (Jun 16, 2016)

shotinthedarkphotos said:


> .. I have had my eye on an 85mm lens but word is, they don't perform as well on a DX format.


Wherever you hear that, I think you should ignore it.  

Yes, you can set up a speedlight on a light stand, but it takes the speedlight bracket.  When you talk to Adorama, they will fix you up.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 16, 2016)

What is your total budget for a new lens and lighting, etc.?


----------



## shotinthedarkphotos (Jun 16, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> What is your total budget for a new lens and lighting, etc.?



Budget is flexible. I'm thinking more over the next 6 months. I am a planner and I want to have an action plan so I know "Ok, first I need this, then this, etc" Does that make sense?


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 16, 2016)

shotinthedarkphotos said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > What is your total budget for a new lens and lighting, etc.?
> ...


"budget is flexible" ... be prepared for ppl to list out $50k of things to buy then.


----------



## shotinthedarkphotos (Jun 16, 2016)

tirediron said:


> As far what speedlight, I would start with a SB910.
> 
> f-stop from a door stop before one starts a business.
> 
> You knowledge of business is critical.  Things like insurance, agreements, releases and contracts.  Copyright ownership, what you can and cannot do with the images you create, what the client(s) can and cannot do with the images they create.  To put it bluntly:  If you're spending more than half your time in business with a camera in your hand, you're doing it wrong.



I am going to try and address each point you presented. 

SB910, that is actually the one I had my eye on. 

F-stop from door stop.

I have a full understanding and grasp of f-stop, shutter speed, ISO, rule of thirds, white balance, etc that are necessary. I did not jump into this going "Hey, I can take a cute picture in auto and then just fix it with Instagram." 

Knowledge of business: 

I have a degree in Business Management with a double major in Marketing. I already have 3 releases (minor model, model, pet/property) that covers me and also explains how copyright works with the images. These were combined with information from the ASMP site and a lawyer friend. 

I have been constantly doing research, every single day. From all different sources, online, books, forums (such as this), groups, etc. 

I first started out only with my focus being on natural light photography and everything it entails. I then discovered (through my research) what you can do with a strobe and lighting setups and that intrigued me. Researching into that information though has just continued to confuse me more because there is just so much. 

My conundrum is whether I should focus on investing in lenses to add or focus on investing in lighting. I'm just unsure which route to take and I want to make sure I put my money in the best place both from a financial aspect/ROI and from a use aspect (what will I see more use out of).


----------



## tirediron (Jun 16, 2016)

Excellent - you are already miles ahead of most in terms of the business aspect of things, and that will stand you in good stead.  Businesses rarely fail because the person isn't a good plumber/barber/photographer, but rather because he or she doesn't know beans about business, so I'm sincerely glad to see that you're not in that category.  That said, I do feel that you're still putting cart somewhat before the horse.  Lighting is the fundamental building block of the foundation of photography; without the ability to use light (whether ambient or strobed) one is not going to go far as a photographer.  My suggestion would to put the business aspect on hold for a bit, join up with a local camera club and maybe volunteer for a local animal shelter or similar to gain some practice.  Once you are confident in your ability to walk into most situations cold and produce good results, THEN you're probably ready to start charging.


----------



## shotinthedarkphotos (Jun 16, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Lighting is the fundamental building block of the foundation of photography; without the ability to use light (whether ambient or strobed) one is not going to go far as a photographer.  My suggestion would to put the business aspect on hold for a bit, join up with a local camera club and maybe volunteer for a local animal shelter or similar to gain some practice.  Once you are confident in your ability to walk into most situations cold and produce good results, THEN you're probably ready to start charging.



It's funny that you say that part about the animal shelter, I am part of HeartsSpeak so I have started to do volunteer work for animal shelters within the last month or so. It's something I really enjoy and plan on continuing to do. 

My knowledge of lighting (ambient, mostly) is fairly strong (always willing to learn more though). Like I said, that was my main focus and something I worked diligently at to get the best results. I am at the point where I am confident enough that I can go full manual (always shoot manual anyway) and get my camera to the right settings and produce a good photo with minimal post.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 16, 2016)

shotinthedarkphotos said:


> ....I am at the point where I am confident enough that I can go full manual (always shoot manual anyway) and get my camera to the right settings and produce a good photo with minimal post.


And that's good, but...  let's say that you're asked by a client to photograph their black lab.  It's a February, and it's cold and wet, and the only time the client can meet is in the evenings after work.  Out of doors isn't even an option, and to make it that much more annoying, the client INSISTS that Rover be photographed reposing on a black leather loveseat in his dimly lit den.  That's going to be a fairly challenging scenario, n'est-ce pas?

I'm not trying to belabour a point, nor make light of your skills, but rather point that just because 90% of our work is fairly simple and straight forward, the other ten percent is where we really earn our money, and it's being able to walk into those situations and produce professional results that really separates the dogs from the puppies!


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 19, 2016)

I'd suggest a slightly different approach. The business aspects are extremely important and it sounds like you've got that covered. Knowing what you need to know and how to go about learning it is important and you sound like that's covered. I'd say focus on business and the things you know how to do and as new things pop up take some time to learn them and keep moving on.  If you wait to start going until you learn everything you can think of you'll spend all your time waiting and never get going good.


----------

